# Ogi says hello



## Ogi (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi All ,new to the site, just saying hello.
I have a ford transit ambulance converted to a camper , of interest to others maybe is that it runs on recycled veg oil.I wild camp a bit, my interest in paragliding means it is nice to park up on a hill somewhere and fly first thing in a morning, i also like not to have to pay 12 quid to park in a bumpy field with a load of school kids.Current project is building myself a calorifier, ( heats fresh water from the van engine. ), dont get me wrong, i am not a techie, i just experiment a lot untill i get things right.if you see a blue Campulance around say hello , usually in the dales or the lakes. cheers Ogi


----------



## walkers (Aug 28, 2007)

Ogi said:
			
		

> Hi All ,new to the site, just saying hello.
> I have a ford transit ambulance converted to a camper , of interest to others maybe is that it runs on recycled veg oil.I wild camp a bit, my interest in paragliding means it is nice to park up on a hill somewhere and fly first thing in a morning, i also like not to have to pay 12 quid to park in a bumpy field with a load of school kids.Current project is building myself a calorifier, ( heats fresh water from the van engine. ), dont get me wrong, i am not a techie, i just experiment a lot untill i get things right.if you see a blue Campulance around say hello , usually in the dales or the lakes. cheers Ogi


 hi ogi and welcome to the site hope you find it useful regards tony and lynn


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Ogi

Welcome to this site, I'm full of admiration for your expertise, even if it is hit and miss.
   ​


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Guys can you help?

Just changed onto a new calor bottle and have a leak (hissing and smell)
put the old one back on , which is not empty, no leak.
Is this possible? Or am I losing it...................


----------



## cipro (Aug 28, 2007)

Ogi said:
			
		

> Hi All ,new to the site, just saying hello.
> I have a ford transit ambulance converted to a camper , of interest to others maybe is that it runs on recycled veg oil.I wild camp a bit, my interest in paragliding means it is nice to park up on a hill somewhere and fly first thing in a morning, i also like not to have to pay 12 quid to park in a bumpy field with a load of school kids.Current project is building myself a calorifier, ( heats fresh water from the van engine. ), dont get me wrong, i am not a techie, i just experiment a lot untill i get things right.if you see a blue Campulance around say hello , usually in the dales or the lakes. cheers Ogi



Welcome m8, there,s plenty of self builders on this site alas I am not one of them, but I do like reading about there projects all the best.


----------

